# NGD(!) VIK Custom FF7



## got_tone (Jun 7, 2011)

hi!
a slightly belated ngd,
specs:
* · 24 frets(bellbronze), 25-27"
* · Black limba body
* · Burl maple top
* · Rosewood neck(5piece)
* · Bird's eye fingerboard with compound radius
* · Custom pickups(vik)
* · Gotoh SGl510 locking tuners (21:1 gear ratio)
* · ABM 7 individual bridges with piezo(ghost preamp)
* · SS fretwire
* · Flame maple/ebony bindings
* · Gotoh 2 way truss rod
* · 1 CTS 500K pot, 1 push-pull for coil split
* · 3 way blade switch
* · Switchcraft long type input jack(jem style)
* · Schaller straplocks
* · Gotoh knobs
* · Buffalo bone nut
* · Satin natural finish 

on to the pics!



















































the happy owner and his "little rig":













for more info his site& the builtforum(with tasty pictures ):
ViK Guitars - Home

built pics
ViK Guitars FN CS 7 Fan-Fretted (completed)

 

also check out his fb page, for latest stuff!


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow, that is beautiful. The level of detail in the different bindings of wood is amazing.

Also, I'm really jealous of your barber's chair.  Can you play guitar in it even though it has arms?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats, mate! She does look stunning!


----------



## Jontain (Jun 7, 2011)

Holy feckles! that is one lush piece of work.

Stunning man


----------



## Elijah (Jun 7, 2011)

Just beautiful. SO is that hollow with the hannes! Nice collection, indeed!


----------



## mhickman2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow! That is beautiful. That is a level of a craftsmanship you rarely see in guitars today. Congratulations. You may get GTOM for that one!


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jun 7, 2011)

I've been watching this build! It is absolutely stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 7, 2011)

Incredible. I love Vik's work. The attention to detail in this guitar is immaculate!
Big congratulations, man!


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jun 7, 2011)

amazing!


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow, that fret board


----------



## adrock (Jun 7, 2011)

absolutely GORGEOUS

if you don't mind, maybe PM me what that cost you??


----------



## Philligan (Jun 7, 2011)

Holy shit  Beautiful guitar, man.

Slightly off topic, but does that semi-hollow have a recessed Schaller-Hannes bridge?


----------



## pylyo (Jun 7, 2011)

Amazing guitar. I've been seeing pics of it on many pages though. I dare to say this one is my favorite so far and we had many blackmachines and other porn stuff around. 

Forgot to mention those Siggi girls behind. Dude you got all I would ever need.


----------



## clintsal (Jun 7, 2011)

that is an amazing piece of art, congrats on your fine taste and instrument! how does it sound?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 7, 2011)

Watching the build thread only made me GAS to unbelievable levels. That guitar is the definition of atention to detail.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow, that's just... wow. I'm speechless. Beautiful guitar dude.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 7, 2011)

Out-freakin'-standing piece of work


----------



## fretninjadave (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome to the club bro. Now do you see what i mean about trying to put it into words  ? hahah congrats man!!!


----------



## avenger (Jun 7, 2011)

:O


----------



## Hyliannightmare (Jun 7, 2011)

jealous of the guitar and your guitars...


and your amps....

and your chair...

and your good looks


----------



## 77zark77 (Jun 7, 2011)

Fantastic ! what a beautiful guitar ! Congratulations


----------



## AfroSamurai (Jun 7, 2011)

Stunning guitar , thanks for sharing!


----------



## kmanick (Jun 7, 2011)

not sure I like the body shape but besides that ...STUNNING!
the work on that thing looks great!


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 7, 2011)

God damn that guitar looks amazing. My jaw literally dropped. What type of guitars are those above your diezel?


----------



## narad (Jun 7, 2011)

Hyliannightmare said:


> jealous of the guitar and your guitars...
> 
> 
> and your amps....
> ...



Seriously, pick 2 out of 4 and be content already.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow that burl is gorgeous


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 7, 2011)

Philligan said:


> Holy shit  Beautiful guitar, man.
> 
> Slightly off topic, but does that semi-hollow have a recessed Schaller-Hannes bridge?



Yeah, that about sums up what my post was gonna be.

Gold frets? Must play really well.


----------



## caskettheclown (Jun 7, 2011)

That headstock is fuckin sweet man


----------



## NeoG (Jun 7, 2011)

Probably the most beautiful natural finish guitar ive seen. looks like a close look at the sun.

Sick burl bro!


----------



## Erodrim (Jun 7, 2011)

Just epic!!!


----------



## got_tone (Jun 8, 2011)

guys thank you soo much for all the kind words!
you're great! well, love the chair very much too,
and it's quite comfy to play on it(in a classical position even more).




Philligan said:


> Holy shit  Beautiful guitar, man.
> 
> Slightly off topic, but does that semi-hollow have a recessed Schaller-Hannes bridge?



yes's that's a recessed hannes(i like my bridge to be as flat as possible) on my siggi braun custom, check http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/97025-ngd-siggi-braun-custom.html





Hyliannightmare said:


> jealous of the guitar and your guitars...
> 
> 
> and your amps....
> ...



haha!


do you want a in deth review and a video?
i might ask a bunch of people here(nolly, fred, ola, wes hauch, keith) if they'd like to give it a spin as well.!!!!!


----------



## got_tone (Jun 8, 2011)

another thing about customer support:
vik is a real masterluthier and legend to deal with!
whenever there was an issue he tried his very best to sort it out.
an example:
first i was favoring bareknuckles (which didn't fit properly sizewise), then vik kindly offered his custom handwound pu's.
he sad we'd teak them till i like them BEST!
when the guitar arrived i was happy with the the overall sound&pickups, however i wanted some more of this and that on the bridge pu:
vik immediately (!!!)send a pair of new ones- so i don't how to wait.
how good is that?


----------



## maliciousteve (Jun 8, 2011)

Beutiful guitar. 

Also, doesn't the guy in the picture look alot like this guy?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 8, 2011)

Holy shit, beautiful and incredibly tasteful work. I love Vik's designs too, especially the headstock. Nice Diezels too man!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 8, 2011)

Also OP is very German


----------



## got_tone (Jun 8, 2011)

videos(from the luthier):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yg1hkyqX-Q&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKoOJZFRjHQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiiih7z-OTg


----------



## mellis (Jun 8, 2011)

This in an 8 string is my perfect guitar, sick wood choice my friend!


----------



## georg_f (Jun 8, 2011)

super awesome guitar

however, it won't be "bellbrass frets" & also "SS frets"


----------



## CD1221 (Jun 8, 2011)

superb. plus, what all the other guys said.


Whilst I am not convinced on the style of that particular headstock design, his attention to detail is insane. Really classy work again. Puts a great many of the better known "top" builders to shame.

Vik is beyond a builder. Artisan still probably doesn't cut it.

unbelievable.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 8, 2011)

the most beautiful fanned fret i have ever seen, hands down


----------



## Zei (Jun 8, 2011)

That might possibly be the most beautiful guitar I've ever seen. That headstock is amazing: I love it. Heck, I love everything about it!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 8, 2011)

This is a beautiful guitar... Your collection is absolutely amazing!


----------



## Opion (Jun 8, 2011)

WOW! Those are really close to Oni's style, just with a bit more fanciful woods....I dig it, man. Now shred on it until your grandchildren grow up so they can learn on that beast


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jun 8, 2011)

hemmmmmm.....perfection??? I think so.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 8, 2011)

That riff he played at 45s in the solo video... amfg.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 8, 2011)

Damn, burl Maple, my heary arrggh. This one is my favourite of your 3, by far. It is amazing.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 8, 2011)

GOTM!!!


----------



## White Cluster (Jun 8, 2011)

Very cool guitar. The headstock kinda reminds me of a F.Hartung.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 9, 2011)

White Cluster said:


> Very cool guitar. The headstock kinda reminds me of a F.Hartung.



It looks like a reverse Oni headstock with the cutouts like a Hartung. The quality of the carving part of the build looks awesome but the body and headstock shapes are way too close to an Oni for me to "like" that part of the build, I'm sure if Dan saw it he wouldn't be too happy about it either.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 9, 2011)

FUUUCKKK!!!!!!


----------



## littledoc (Jun 9, 2011)

It's pretty rare that I consider selling both my guitars just to get one, but after seeing this and browsing the website, I'm really tempted to get a quote from these cats.


----------



## Solodini (Jun 13, 2011)

Amazing rig. Congrats


----------



## budda (Jun 13, 2011)

In ur thread, bein jelly


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 13, 2011)

Gee... I sure hope nothing "happens" to that thing... *wink wink*


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 13, 2011)

maliciousteve said:


> Beutiful guitar.
> Also, doesn't the guy in the picture look alot like this guy?



 

and indeed - Great looking guitar!


----------



## Ulvhedin (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Thor1777 (Jun 13, 2011)

man, awesome looking guitar....how is the neck on it?
this is one of the best looking I have seen imo


----------



## Snoop (Jun 14, 2011)

HEAD


----------



## Skin Coffin (Jun 14, 2011)

So this means we got an European Oni? OOOOOOOOOH YEAAAAAAAAAAH! 

oh, nice axe btw 

jk, that thing is brilliant, really really awesome and classy. 

(so much gas )

Anyway, congrats!


----------



## drmosh (Jun 15, 2011)

I love it! But you know that  Some videos?


----------



## got_tone (Apr 23, 2012)

and a little tease....


----------



## IB-studjent- (Apr 23, 2012)

Felix please keep the sapwood ! I would have went for ziricote on my build but went for flamed maple instead !


----------



## guy in latvia (Apr 23, 2012)

omg you're killing me, I cant take the suffering waiting for my build to start...

GOTM!


----------



## Djentleguy (Apr 23, 2012)

That's not a "little" rig lol congrats on guitar btw!!


----------



## ara_ (Apr 23, 2012)

Incredibly jelly. Where exactly in Hamburg do you live and could you leave your window open next weekend?
I just noticed that Fred played your guitar in his Flying Adventure Bus playthrough on youtube, nice!
I really want one now, I just need to save up for a few years, or get drunk enough that I don't care about my savings account anymore...


----------



## MetalKennedy (Apr 23, 2012)

Insanely jelly congrats!!!!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Apr 23, 2012)

This teasing stuff is just cruel. Just freaking cruel (eagerly waits for more build updates)!

Decided: Vik will build my first FF ERG.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah a year later and this guitar still blows my mind.


----------



## Alpenglow (Apr 23, 2012)

Can you say necrobump?!
Glad I saw this though, I wasn't on the forum at the time this thread was created.


----------



## Aftermath1 (Apr 23, 2012)

Awesome! You must be over the moon with that beast!


----------



## Zado (Apr 23, 2012)

"Not sure if jizzing twice or 3 times nao"



I LOVE IT.


----------



## GSingleton (Apr 23, 2012)

my.........gawd.............came!


----------



## SamSam (Apr 23, 2012)

Holy fucking shit.


----------



## Koop (Apr 23, 2012)

Vik's are just out of this world. I have to own one someday.


----------



## Compton (Apr 23, 2012)

fuckin beaut!


----------



## WildBroskiAppears (Apr 23, 2012)

Your guitar has been my background since the pics were posted on Vik's build thread...absolutely stunning


----------



## otisct20 (Apr 23, 2012)

God this makes me really want to buy a Vik. Too bad I'm "poor" at the moment lol.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 5, 2012)

This guitar still blows my mind


----------



## JosephAOI (Dec 5, 2012)

This is my favorite Vik. If I ever get one, It'll probably look VERY similar to this. Thanks for the bump, Mehtab, stirring up my GAS


----------



## Rook (Dec 5, 2012)

"OH A NEW VIK"

'November 2011'


"Awwww dang it"

Thanks for the needless excitement Mehtab haha


----------



## narad (Dec 5, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> This is my favorite Vik. If I ever get one, It'll probably look VERY similar to this. Thanks for the bump, Mehtab, stirring up my GAS



Mine will look very similar to this as well - essentially this with a rosewood neck/board and not fanned. And should be done this month, I would think?


----------



## Winspear (Dec 5, 2012)

Rook said:


> "OH A NEW VIK"
> 
> 'November 2011'
> 
> ...



This. But yup - one of my favourites by a long way


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 5, 2012)

narad said:


> Mine will look very similar to this as well - *essentially this with a rosewood neck/board and not fanned.* And should be done this month, I would think?



You should probably hang onto it for a while then send it my way.   I played Nolly's ViK when I hung out with him and Bulber months ago and I was very impressed with both the quality of the build and the tone.  I'd love to own one some day!


----------



## Xaios (Dec 5, 2012)

See I missed the boat on this NGD by a long shot. Oh well. 

Anyone familiar with these brass frets know how they compare in tone and durability to nickle and/or stainless steel? They're quite pretty!


----------



## MaxAidingAres (Dec 5, 2012)

god I hate you so much right now.


----------



## Nag (Dec 6, 2012)

that's a great guitar there, although I'd have to say I visually prefer the two on top of the Diezel head.

HNGD !


----------



## narad (Dec 6, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> You should probably hang onto it for a while then send it my way.   I played Nolly's ViK when I hung out with him and Bulber months ago and I was very impressed with both the quality of the build and the tone.  I'd love to own one some day!



And thus the great ViK / Thorn exchange was born.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 6, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> You should probably hang onto it for a while then send it my way.   I played Nolly's ViK when I hung out with him and Bulber months ago and I was very impressed with both the quality of the build and the tone.  I'd love to own one some day!



Good to hear, Aeolian was saying the same thing about it too.

Mine should be here soooonish as well jason


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 6, 2012)

narad said:


> And thus the great ViK / Thorn exchange was born.



Haha you couldn't get me to part with any of my current stable of Thorns, each one is squarely in the "cold, dead hands" category!  Especially the new DeLuxe models... goddamn what killer guitars he's putting out these days! 



Stealthdjentstic said:


> Good to hear, Aeolian was saying the same thing about it too.
> 
> Mine should be here soooonish as well jason



Yeah Mike, Chris and Dave were all there too since it was held at Dave's house.  I was VERY impressed with Nolly's guitar, if all of ViK's builds are that nice, you guys with them on order are going to be very happy campers!  Color me a little jealous!


----------



## nsimonsen (Dec 6, 2012)

DAT HEADSTOCK BROKE MY CAPS LOCK!

[email protected]#$%!Q


----------



## technomancer (Dec 6, 2012)

Guitar is still gorgeous 1.5 years later  Also have NO idea how I missed thanking this originally, fixed 

Stealthy you're getting a nap for making me hope this was a new Vik


----------



## got_tone (Mar 23, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpKlzM74v9c


----------



## HexaneLake (Mar 23, 2014)

So lucky!! HNGD!!


----------



## Churchie777 (Mar 24, 2014)

^^


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 24, 2014)

Dat necrobump doe.


----------



## Letuchy (Mar 24, 2014)

DAT board!


----------



## asher (Mar 24, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> Dat necrobump doe.



I was gonna say that. Then a thought occurred to me and I checked: OP bumped his own thread with a new video


----------



## narad (Mar 24, 2014)

Where do I sign up for the Vik rental?


----------



## thrsher (Mar 24, 2014)

narad said:


> Mine will look very similar to this as well - essentially this with a rosewood neck/board and not fanned. And should be done this month(OF 2014), I would think?



FIXED


----------



## narad (Mar 24, 2014)

thrsher said:


> FIXED



Crap, I had not even noticed that. Now I feel sad again.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Mar 25, 2014)

^damn... 22 months later?


----------

